# Loom Knit - Blanket for my daughter



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

Loom knitted this blanket for my daughter and then crochet a border in each color.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Love it. You did a really great job. 

What size looms did you use or should I say witch looms did you use?


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

buttons said:


> Love it. You did a really great job.
> 
> What size looms did you use or should I say witch looms did you use?


Thanks. I used the longers rake one. I used the blue one.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you again. I need to get the set. I only have the red one. I have Martha Stewart set.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

diane403 said:


> Loom knitted this blanket for my daughter and then crochet a border in each color.


Nice, and I like your border. Moon Loomer


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

Moon Loomer said:


> Nice, and I like your border. Moon Loomer


Thanks!!! I worked hard on that because I'm left handed and had to watch videos on youtube. LOL


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

buttons said:


> Thank you again. I need to get the set. I only have the red one. I have Martha Stewart set.


I have never used that one. I just purchased a different one yesterday that has 198 pegs. I want to use it to make a larger blanket without needing to stitch the panels together. I've seen good and bad things written about this one - but I'm hoping it will work out for me.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful blanket. Love the color choices. Love loom knitting .


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I also have the Martha Stewart looms but I find it so difficult to use. The stitches get so tight even tho I make a big effort to keep the tension loose. I took a class and the teacher mentioned that this happens. 

Do you find it slower to knit with a loom rather than by hand?

Your blanket makes me wish I could use my loom better.


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

SQM said:


> I also have the Martha Stewart looms but I find it so difficult to use. The stitches get so tight even tho I make a big effort to keep the tension loose. I took a class and the teacher mentioned that this happens.
> 
> Do you find it slower to knit with a loom rather than by hand?
> 
> Your blanket makes me wish I could use my loom better.


I've never knitted by had before - so I don't know. I'm left handed and its hard for me to pick it up. I tried crochet before and that was hard enough. The most I can do with crochet is the border. When I try to do something big - I get confused confused to easily. Dont really know why. LOL


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

After I got use to using the looms it becames faster for me. I still do a lot of regular knitting as well as looming. The more you use it the faster you get.


----------



## JoanieU (Apr 18, 2011)

diane403 said:


> I have never used that one. I just purchased a different one yesterday that has 198 pegs. I want to use it to make a larger blanket without needing to stitch the panels together. I've seen good and bad things written about this one - but I'm hoping it will work out for me.


I have that loom and also the CinDwoods 48" Universal Loom and I love them both - I like the KB loom because it is a smaller gauge then CinDwoods for my afghans. As long as you do flat panels they are very big - I think one I started (then had to frog it) was about 5' wide using the KB and 1 strand of WW yarn. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## JoanieU (Apr 18, 2011)

I really like the blanket and I love the colors - you did a great job with both. Really like the border on it a lot.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Very pretty blanket. I have the set of long looms and the round ones too. I need to get busy on more than hats and scarfs. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ChewyTart (Oct 22, 2013)

VERY nice!!!! did you use a pattern or just wing it? Im interested in learning how to do the edging, could u share that info?


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

ChewyTart said:


> VERY nice!!!! did you use a pattern or just wing it? Im interested in learning how to do the edging, could u share that info?


I used a pattern I found in a little pamphlet I got in Joanns. After completing the blanket it said to do a single crochet around the edge in each color. I changed the last color to a double crochet boarder with a scalped edge.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

KB = ?


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

very nice.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

KB stands for Knitting Board


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Northernrobin said:


> KB = ?


KB stands for Knitting Board. It is a brand of loom. I believe their site is www.KnittingBoard.com.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

That's it Karen M1.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

diane403 said:


> Thanks!!! I worked hard on that because I'm left handed and had to watch videos on youtube. LOL


There was a suggestion that left handers view you tube with a mirror, practical(?), I do not know, but they sounded serious. Moon Loomer


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

Moon Loomer said:


> There was a suggestion that left handers view you tube with a mirror, practical(?), I do not know, but they sounded serious. Moon Loomer


I couldn't follow the mirror either - at least with regular knitting I couldn't. But for the loom I'm good!


----------

